# Back Plate Advice Request For Bed Mount Lever Actuated 5c Collet Chuck



## Uglydog (Dec 23, 2016)

I local friend picked up this bed mount lever actuated 5C collet chuck for me for at an astounding price.
The only factory stampings I'm able to find are on the lever.
Looks like ZAIAR Tool Co. Maybe?
Perhaps ZALAR?
I can't find anything on the company... Age unknown.
Regardless, looks to be in great use-able condition.
I'd like to fit her with a D1-6 Adjust-Tru/Set-Tru type backplate.
Currently I'm running a Hardinge-Shogren 5c with an integral D1-6. I've tweaked her so she is better by cleaning and fiddling with the cams and the tightening sequence. While very tolerable she has more run-out than I'd like.

It's most likely that I just haven't yet stumbled on the correct website, but I've not been able to locate either plans to fabricate an Adjust-Tru/Set-Tru type backplate or a company which sells one for retrofit.
Overall OD is 5.85 the ID on the nose is 1.75.
Any suggestions for a plan or a site for purchase?

Thank you,
Daryl
MN


----------



## jbolt (Dec 23, 2016)

Will that configuration work on a lathe?

South bend sells back plates, cam lock or blank. Thick and thin. Most can be purchased through Amazon. http://www.southbendlathe.com/products/accessories/back-plates

The major nose taper dia. of the D1-6 is 4-3/16" so you might need an adapter between the back plate and chuck.


----------



## seasicksteve (Dec 23, 2016)

Most likely Zagar Tool Co located in Clevland Ohio  www.zagar.com


----------



## seasicksteve (Dec 23, 2016)

Is the handle fixed or does it rotate radially around the fixture? If it is fixed you will most likely need to re engineer so it doesnt spin with the lathe spindle


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 23, 2016)

Thanks for the link! Wouldn't have guessed that was a "g".
http://www.zagar.com/Collet-chucks-for-rotating-spindles-s/1880.htm
I'll study their site and identify if they have an off the shelf adapter. Or perhaps it won't adapt...
Regardless, as seasicksteve has identified it will need a bed mount.

Daryl
MN


----------



## seasicksteve (Dec 23, 2016)

That company is located pretty near me. I used to print some of the manuals for the products the manufactured. I remember the collet fixtures catalogs and recognized the design.


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 23, 2016)

I've sent Zagar an email asking if this is adaptable to a D1-6. I hope to hear back sometime next week. 
Thanks for the lead!!

Daryl
MN


----------

